# Tracking an iPhoto Book?



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, I ordered a book from iPhoto (Apple - iLife - iPhoto - Books) a few weeks ago for school and was told by Apple it would take 2-3 business days to arrive at my house. Wrong. It has been a few weeks, and my teachers are starting to get angry. Is there a way to track the book as it makes it way here? I cannot find anything on Apple's support page. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting coincidence - I just left feedback on the iPhoto page yesterday regarding the lack of tracking numbers for packages ordered through Kodak. The Order Status page (log into your Apple account) indicates Shipper: DHL. Tracking number: Unavailable.

Apparently the package goes into DHL hands, and then is given to Canada Post for end-delivery. I emailed iPhoto support after three weeks went by and no package showed up - so they refunded my order on the spot. So last Friday I re-ordered the photos, with delivery to my folks' place (as per the first order), only to find out on my weekly Sunday call home that the original package did finally arrive on Friday!

So - there's no way to track the package. You might get your order refunded, but it won't make a difference in finding out where the heck it is.

M


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

We Canucks are at a disadvantage when ordering books or calendars through iPhoto. The "official" fix is to use a higher delivery priority. Yes, it's a little more money... but the order arrives when expected. My comments are based on MANY personal experiences ordering all available products, except postcards, through iPhoto.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

I ordered mine last month and it actually came in 2 weeks. I was shocked. I never trust those delivery dates.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I ordered photos once and it took forever through DHL. Apple eventually just credited me for the photos, though they did eventually show up. I also left feedback with Apple about this. The problem was that the delivery time they quoted was only valid for US deliveries. They said they would be working on solving the problem, but obviously they haven't made much progress.

On the other hand, I have also ordered iPhoto books and both times they have arrived quickly. The second time, I used the express delivery and it arrived in less than 72 hours from point of upload.


----------



## toronto nic (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had the same problems on my end.

4 orders, 4 problems.

On average, I'm looking at 4-5 weeks delivery at the minimum, if they ever show up. The worst part is Im having it delivered to a business location that has a mailroom. There's no way it was missed on my end.

I have been unable to obtain a clear explanation from Apple on this. I use iphoto to print work for clients. 4 weeks delay in unacceptable.

Apple needs to find a local printer to do this in Canada.

shame on you Apple for not offering better services to your Canadian customers.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

We have ordered Apple Books on 3 Different Occasions now and have had turn around times of less than 1 Week on all of them. And I don't particularly live in a Megatropolis either. Not sure what we did right.


----------



## kockgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

how's the quality of the book? are the pictures still dithered and grainy? all the threads i found about this are from 2005.


----------

